# Englishman, Irishman and Scotsman



## rhall92380 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just read this one...

An Englishman, an Irishman and a Scotsman are sitting in the pub.
The Welshman is still in New Zealand.


Richard


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 10, 2011)

I could foresee a flood of complaints when I saw the title..

...but no worries at all !

It does seem very quiet around here lately. Maybe they're all watching the telly.

Rob


----------



## David H (Oct 11, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I could foresee a flood of complaints when I saw the title..
> 
> ...but no worries at all !
> 
> ...



I'm in the peace and serenity of Inishbofin  Island Co. Galway working from my 'laptop'.


----------



## Garthion (Oct 11, 2011)

I like that joke, being a Wales supporter rather than England as my roots are traceable way back into Wales during the Saxon/Viking ages.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2011)

Like it !


----------



## hotchop (Oct 11, 2011)

Shame  that we welsh cant do anything with a round ball!

Roll on the semi finals >>>> not that I understand the rules of rugby lol


mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn anwyl i mi, gwlad beirdd a chantorion enwogion o fri.............


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

hotchop said:


> mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn anwyl i mi, gwlad beirdd a chantorion enwogion o fri.............



LOL, Bing Translator doesn't do Welsh


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

he is being old country me fathers crookedly anwyla I , country bards I go singers famous he honor

Now, that makes sense - NOT 

This one does though - old land of my fathers is dear to me, a country renowned poets and singers celebrities


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> LOL, Bing Translator doesn't do Welsh



this is what I got......

he is being old country me fathers crookedly anwyla I , country bards I go singers famous he honor.

doubtful that's correct...........


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> this is what I got......
> 
> he is being old country me fathers crookedly anwyla I , country bards I go singers famous he honor.
> 
> doubtful that's correct...........



Have a look at my post above yours... we must have used the same translator


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> Have a look at my post above yours... we must have used the same translator




Ha Ha.............I missed that..............

Looks like yours is more reliable............


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Ha Ha.............I missed that..............
> 
> Looks like yours is more reliable............



the first one wasn't! it was identical to yours, so I decided to try another one


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> the first one wasn't! it was identical to yours, so I decided to try another one



and yet we are still none the wiser...........


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> old land of my fathers is dear to me, a country renowned poets and singers celebrities



I wonder who said it... it sounds like something from Shakespeare


----------



## Garthion (Oct 12, 2011)

The translators generally do a direct translation of the phrase, and as English and German speech is backwards to all other languages (Welsh included) the litteral translation will always make no sense.

he is being old country me fathers crookedly anwyla I , country bards I go singers famous he honor.

would probably be

*The* old land of my fathers is dear to me, a country *of* renowned poets, singers and  celebrities 

(Bold my additions)

I am slowly learning Cymraec, it is far more interesting than Saesneg.


----------



## Garthion (Oct 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> I wonder who said it... it sounds like something from Shakespeare



Dylan Thomas, late of the Mumbles (Swansea)


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

Garthion said:


> Dylan Thomas, late of the Mumbles (Swansea)



Thanks  have to google him now, name sounds familiar


----------



## twinnie (Oct 13, 2011)

hotchop said:


> Shame  that we welsh cant do anything with a round ball!
> 
> Roll on the semi finals >>>> not that I understand the rules of rugby lol
> 
> ...



my welsh is a bit rusty but is that part of the welsh national athem land of our fathers ?


----------



## hotchop (Oct 13, 2011)

It is indeed the welsh anthem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRRY8eDMSY

Sounds amazing when a male voice choir sings it


----------

